# Dx code for chondromalacia of shoulder



## paula f3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello,
Searching for Dx code for chondromalacia of humeral head ,. I am looking @ 733.92. Am I off?  Please help

Paula


----------



## preserene (Nov 18, 2010)

As to me, it it the most closest Code we could obtain. There is no specific designated code just as 717.7 for Petella. The code 718.01, though specific about the site,  it is not specific for the disease process.

So *733.92 *though it is for generalised sites, it clearly states that it is for LOCALIZED except Petella which has its own for the same.


----------

